# Robert Gupta: Music is medicine, music is sanity [TED Talk]



## ChristianTrader (Feb 16, 2011)

Robert Gupta: Music is medicine, music is sanity | Video on TED.com

Five minute talk then some violin playing.

The take away message for me is that music is incredibly powerful. The incident retold in the talk reminds me of Saul and David.


----------

